# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : كسر حماية alcatel One touche 6012X

## passager36

سلام عليكم المرجو مد يد المساعدة لي يكسر حماية هاتفي و استخدام  Model:         6012X
CPU:           MT6572
Build:         Jelly Bean JDQ39 4.2.2
Firmware:      ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
Baseband:      MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V1.F1.P33, 2014/06/11 17:24
Serial:        V4OFG66PCM69YSAM
IMEI:          862151026253722 
بلد المتواجد به المغرب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*يتم فك الشفرة عن طريق nck box*

----------

